# Sticky  Welcome to SCAPE!



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Thanks for checking us out on APC! To get more information on our club, feel free to post here on APC, or check out our web site: SCAPE.

If you are in SoCal and want to be involved, we also have a private forum that you can reach from our web site.

Probably the best thing I can think of about SCAPE right now is it seems as though the local fish store population is really embracing the planted tank community.

So feel free to join us as we take a wild ride!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I just wanted remind folks in SoCal that they can show their involvement with SCAPE on APC. Click the link in the bottom line of my signature.

Once you've done that, drop me a PM and I'll _authorize_ you  At that point, hit your profile and show your association!

For those that have requested to join, no more requests are pending.


----------



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

Where do SCAPE members usually meet?
I live close to L.A and Long Beach area if you know of any local... Im
intrested in joining


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

meets are spread out but there have been a few in the LB area.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Mr Fish,
Since we're geographically dispersed, we've focused between LB and OC. Don't be surprised to see some meets next year in the SFV or San Diego areas.


----------



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

That doesent sound to far out.... Whats the bennfits and how Do I become a member?
I run a planted tank and intrested in interacting wit more hobbiest and attending auctions...


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Click the picture in my signature to reach our private forums. Membership entitles you to discounts at participating stores (you show a club membership card), discounted macro ferts (NPK), image hosting through the SCAPE gallery, a resource library (magazines, test kits, diatom filters, etc) and so on...


----------



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

Ok im going to check it out...


----------



## tiffie (Feb 17, 2008)

Do you think there will be any meetings closer to the Inland Empire? (ie, Riverside County-ish?)


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

We can make that happen. We need either a person or a store to offer up space and a time.


----------



## jnaz (May 18, 2007)

SCAPE is now free to join. 
http://socalaquascapers.com/index.php?

SCAPE is a local, non profit group formed of the most dedicated Aquatic Plant Enthusiasts in Southern California who, together, form a movement to promote awareness and knowledge of the science, art, and beauty of planted tanks among both hobbyists and retailers.

As a member,You can take advantage of Group Buys, & join SCAPE Monthly Meetings where you can participate in Sales and Live Auctions for Plants, Fish/Shrimp/Inverts and aquarium equipment. It is a great way for you to meet your local fellow hobbyists that are sure to become good friends.

Check out the SPONSOR FORUMS to see all the Sponsors of SCAPE where members can see the great deals offered to them and often see posted sales and specials.

Also take a look at our Tradewinds section, where your fellow members exchange plants, livestock, and other goods in a friendly and local environment.

Local Fish Stores, or LFS for short are an important part of not only our hobby, but our local communities as well. In So Cal we have some of the BEST LFS's around, many of which show support for SCAPE by offering Discounts to Members. It is important for SCAPE members to show these LFS's the support they show us, so you can use the LFS Locator to find them and view any LFS Sales where and when available.


----------

